# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Pijnlijke bultjes

## Nikky278

Heyhey,

Vraag me af of iemand iets weet van het volgende:
Ik heb sinds een paar dagen last van bultjes op mijn vingers. Ik heb dit elk jaar zodra het wat kouder wordt. Normaal zijn het maximaal drie bultjes per vinger, maar nu heb ik op mn rechter wijsvinger alleen al 15 bultjes. Normaal jeuken ze een beetje, maar heb ik er weinig last van. Nu kan ik 's nachts niet slapen van de jeuk, en als het niet jeukt brandt het. Mijn wijsvingers en duimen zijn door de bultjes zo dik dat ik ze niet meer helemaal krom kan doen... Op de rest van mijn vingers beginnen zich nu ook meer bultjes te vormen  :Frown:  

Heeft iemand enig idee wat dit kan zijn?
Als het aan blijft houden ga ik eind van de week wel naar de huisarts, maar als iemand hier ervaring mee heeft en het is makkelijk op te lossen, is dat ook mooi natuurlijk  :Smile: 

Alvast bedankt.

Xx

----------


## Agnes574

Mijn vriend heeft hier ook last van;hij zegt dat het een soort 'zweetbrand' is...ze gaan meestal vanzelf weg en ja,hij heeft er meer last van bij weersveranderingen!
Maar misschien toch verstandig om 's langs je dokter te gaan;misschien geeft hij/zij je wel iets waardoor je er minder last van hebt!
Wat bij hem wel een beetje helpt is calendula-zalf!

Sterkte,grtjs Agnes

----------


## Nikky278

Bedankt voor je reactie  :Smile: 
Ben intussen bij de dokter geweest, volgens haar is het een soort van exceem, dus heb een ander zalfje gekregen dan ik normaal gebruik. Werkt gelukkig goed tegen de roodheid en het jeuken en branden. De bultjes trekken nog niet weg, er zijn er zelfs een paar bij gekomen, maar volgens de dokter kon het een paar dagen duren voor ik daar verbetering in zou zien...
Volgende week nog even terug om het nog een keer te laten bekijken, maar denk dat het dan wel al een stuk beter zal zijn  :Smile: 

Xx

----------


## Agnes574

Gelukkig!
Ik ben blij voor je!

Weet je ook waardoor het komt;die soort van exzeem...of is dat een raadsel?

Agnes Xx

----------


## Nikky278

Ben bang dat dat een raadsel zal blijven. De zalf helpt in ieder geval goed, dus ik maak me er ook niet te druk om... 

Morgen nog wel even bij de huisarts langs voor de check-up, maar de bultjes zijn zo goed als weg  :Smile: 

Xx

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Nikky,

Laat het een raadsel blijven...je bent er zo goed als vanaf;goed zeg!!!
Hoop dat je huisarts even tevreden is als jij..laat iets weten als je wilt?

Ben héél blij voor je!!!! Goed nieuws of een probleem dat opgelost raakt is altijd de maxx!!!

Vraag:heeft die zalf een naam en is hij vrij verkrijgbaar???

Grtjs Agnes Xx

----------


## crestfallensoul

Klinkt misschien raar maar Arlette heeft ook een allergie die brandblaartjes veroorzaken, en ik geloofde het niet eens hoor maar toch, zelf gezien.
Gewoon door Tempex, ja de witte zachte blokken die om elke verpakking zit bij elektronica etc.... isolatie materiaal... als dat haar huid raakt, is er binnen een paar sec al een blaartje, pijnlijk en jeuk zoals bij brandnetel het geval is.

----------


## Agnes574

das raar...nog nooit van gehoord!
Maar blij dat ze weet hoe ze eraan kwam...ze zal geen isomo meer aanraken denk ik  :Wink:

----------


## Nikky278

Hey Agnes,

Kan zo even niet op de naam van die zalf komen, maar zal straks nog even kijken.

Ben vandaag terug geweest voor de controle (gisteren moest ze weg), de huisarts was ook zeer tevreden over het resultaat. Heb het advies meegekregen om, als het terugkomt, meteen te gaan smeren met vaseline. Dat zou moeten helpen als het nog niet zo erg is. Mocht dat niet voldoende zijn, weer terug naar de zalf. Maar het ziet er nu heel goed uit, dus daar denken we voorlopig nog even niet aan  :Smile: 

Xx

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Nikky,

Ik ben blij voor je...hopelijk komen die bultjes niet meer terug!
Als je toevallig eens op die naam van die zalf komt,post het hier dan effe ok? :Wink: 

Xx Ag

----------


## Jaina

Hey, ik weet dat dit al 4 jaar geleden is. Maar ik hoop dat jij er in ieder geval iets op hebt gevonden nu? Ik las je verhaal, en herkende er heel veel in!

Ieder jaar als het kouder wordt dan krijg ik bultjes op mijn vingers. In het begin jeuken ze een héél klein beetje, en daarna worden ze rood/paarsig. Ik heb vaak koude handen, en nekpijn. Ookal bij heeel veel artsen geweest, en niemand kwam verder dan het feit dat mijn bloedvaten gaan ontsteken als het kouder wordt.

Ik draag altijd handschoenen in de herfst/winter/lente, en doe er alles aan om warme handen te krijgen. Maar de enige manier is sporten, of slapen. M'n moeder zegt dat 't ook wel eens te maken kan hebben met het feit dat m'n nek zo vast zit, dat het niet doorstroomt. 

Nouja, ik ben in ieder geval ten einde raad.

Thanks alvast, Jaina.

----------


## Agnes574

Mss last van winterhanden/voeten?
Lees dit artikel eens; http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=10636 en kijk of je zaken herkent...

Sterkte!!

----------


## Nikky278

Hoi Jaina,

ik heb er nog altijd last van en krijg elk jaar een locoidcreme van de dokter. Heb nog niets gevonden om het te voorkomen, maar met de creme is het goed onder controle te houden  :Smile: 
Koude handen en stijve nek herken ik wel, maar er is bij mij geen link gelegd daartussen.

Xx

----------

